# New Arrivals on Website!



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

How have I heard nothing about the "Surfboard" reissue?!?

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A251.html?cgid=new-arrivals

The A-15 Pilot is back up, in what I believe is a new colorway.

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/96A245.html?cgid=new-arrivals

If either are your cup of tea, please share pics when they arrive! 

I'm holding out for the electrostatic Accutron reissue.

Edit: The Surfboard comes in quartz, too.

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A253.html?cgid=new-arrivals#start=8


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Citizen's very tight "purse strings" as in advertising budget?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Vintage Chronographs*

Also not heard of the Surfboard reissue. Like the vintage size.
$2,950.00









Original Surfboard Dial 
Image from Worn & Wound









Another cool Vintage Bulova/Heuer Autavia Cal. 15 for sale on another forum


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I recall just before Bulova decided to release the Oceanographer aka Devil Diver, the company ran an online contest to see which Bulova vintage watch would be released. The Oceanographer won but the next in order was The Surfboard. Looks like its time has come.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Like the looks of the Surfboard. But my budget will limit me to the quartz version. Which doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you vintage fan!!!

There are more models in there:

Hack watch white dial automatic:

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/96A246.html?cgid=new-arrivals#start=3

Hack watch black dial automatic:

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A255.html?cgid=new-arrivals#start=1

PS: Sorry, I did not see their own thread.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

There are a few more variants of the surfboard design than the three the OP found:

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A252.html

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A254.html

Both of those are quartz. No mention of what movement is in it, likely not a 262kHz flavor is my guess since they're not touting what is in there.

List of $695 seems way out of line for what is likely a run-of-the-mill Miyota quartz chrono. I like what I see but not at that price without a 262kHz movement. Pity, Citizen put a lot of $$ into that technology and right now it seems to be slowly fading away.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

tmathes said:


> There are a few more variants of the surfboard design than the three the OP found:
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A252.html
> 
> ...


The 262 would have ruined the dial layout at the least, and not fit in that size case at the worst. Curious that they list 38.5 for the auto and 40.5 for the quartz. The proportions definitely seem different clicking between tabs for the two of them. Perhaps some Moonwatch style stretching took place to accommodate the quartz engine.

Seeing the 30 minute register on the auto reminds me just how much I hate reading the 60 minute register on my Moonwatch, and this one in quartz looks no better to read. :-(

Later thoughts: The Chronograph C is $250 off, the Lunar Pilots all $100-$150 off, Oceanographers $160 off, and the Computrons $60-$80 off on Bulova's own website. That $695 won't last and gray market prices or Macy's sales will dip well below that. If it dips to $250 like the Moonwatch has, might be worth it. It's still a 200m chrono in fun colors.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The 262 would have ruined the dial layout at the least, and not fit in that size case at the worst. Curious that they list 38.5 for the auto and 40.5 for the quartz. The proportions definitely seem different clicking between tabs for the two of them. Perhaps some Moonwatch style stretching took place to accommodate the quartz engine.
> 
> Seeing the 30 minute register on the auto reminds me just how much I hate reading the 60 minute register on my Moonwatch, and this one in quartz looks no better to read. :-(
> 
> Later thoughts: The Chronograph C is $250 off, the Lunar Pilots all $100-$150 off, Oceanographers $160 off, and the Computrons $60-$80 off on Bulova's own website. That $695 won't last and gray market prices or Macy's sales will dip well below that. If it dips to $250 like the Moonwatch has, might be worth it. It's still a 200m chrono in fun colors.


At $250 I'll bite. And if it's like the Lunar Pilot a lot of pristine used ones for sale at cheapo prices will be out there within the year.

As for being bulkier if Bulova went with the 262kHz movement, maybe not. While it's not the right form factor in terms of sub-dials for this watch, the Curv movement is not thick nor that big and it's a 262kHz chronograph. Same goes for the now deceased Accutron II chrono, it fit in a 42mm case with no problem.

Granted those movements don't have the sub-dials located such that they'd be a drop-in for this new surfboard watch but at $700 it doesn't seem that big a stretch to have a 262kHz version of it. After all, Bulova came up with a new movement for the Lunar Pilot and it was introduced for a lower list price than this watch.

For now I'll just wait for some watch blog/zines reviews before I make a decision to put it on my "gotta have" list


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I voted for the bullhead and when Bulova announced the “pick a design” winner, I was slightly sad. Still, these look nice enough, I guess. I also wonder what the quartz movement will be. Prices will come down, probably.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

i love the Bulova Surf Board. But it appears they’re only using a common quartz movement, not their UHF. That’s a bummer. Especially the asking price of 700. Yikes!


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

I will say that I’ve been impressed with previous Bulova reissues. I’ve bought ....


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ededdeddie said:


> I will say that I've been impressed with previous Bulova reissues. I've bought ....


So much awesomeness in one photograph.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Mmpaste said:


> I voted for the bullhead and when Bulova announced the "pick a design" winner, I was slightly sad. Still, these look nice enough, I guess. I also wonder what the quartz movement will be. Prices will come down, probably.


I'm guessing the Bullhead is next. I was intrigued by the Grammy watch for this year too. The crown is kinda neat, I don't think I've seen a feature like that on any watch... ever?
I was checking out the website just to see what was new, since the Hack watches dropped without a notice, and was surprised to see the Surfboards. The Auto is thicker than the quartz too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> How have I heard nothing about the "Surfboard" reissue?!?
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A251.html?cgid=new-arrivals
> 
> ...


For some strange reasons, I'm redirected to https://intl.bulova.com/ when I click these links. 
Anyone else out of US with same problems?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The small automatic is over 16mm thick, a boat anchor.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> Ededdeddie said:
> 
> 
> > I will say that I've been impressed with previous Bulova reissues. I've bought ....
> ...


Thanks! I'm a sucker for any reissue from the 80s or before


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> How have I heard nothing about the "Surfboard" reissue?!?
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A251.html?cgid=new-arrivals
> 
> ...


Yeah the A-15 Pilot looks nice. It's an auto, too. Miyota, I'm sure. That seems to be what Bulova drops in their entry to mid tier autos. Only the special edition reissues get a Swiss movement.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

My concern other than a possible very standard quartz Chrono movement is that the bezel may just be exposed printing on steel. No coating to protect from scratching off. 

The case size is perfect, though!


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Well, I got a response from Bulova CS. The movement is a “regular” quartz


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> The small automatic is over 16mm thick, a boat anchor.


No kidding, it's close to 17mm thick (they quote 16.7mm). I didn't notice that before. Pity they didn't go with a manual wind to make it a bit less expensive and thinner (likely lighter too). I have a Speedmaster and have no problem manually winding it, I actually prefer it since I have enough watches in rotation that automatics are just something extra to break.

That watch will look rather odd on the wrist since it's about half as tall as it is wide. At nearly $3k that's a lot of coin for a Bulova, maybe they know better but at that price you're batting in the league of some well regarded Swiss-branded product.

One thing's for sure, they ain't kidding with that tag line in the specs section:


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

My guess is either of these two movements are in the quartz model with the date wheel not exposed or removed:

https://miyotamovement.com/product/?ct=5&skwd=&cts23=1


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, it’s kind of sad that they don’t have the UHF 262 chrono movement in them. BUT, I believe the reason they don’t, is the size issue. I think maybe they finally listened to us about the gigantic size of the other Archive chronos. Unfortunately the 262 chronograph movement would have necessitated this one to be another 44-45mm behemoth, unless they redesigned the whole movement for the subdials to be closer together and to fit into a smaller case. That movement takes up the entire Lunar Pilot case, it wouldn’t come close to fitting in this new Surfboard.


----------



## slippinjimmy (Oct 18, 2019)

That is such a cool watch, I'm gonna say on par with Tudor Heritage Chrono in the looks department. Love to see classic companies stepping up their game, I've said before Bulova is an under rated company, primarily because of where they are sold and the amount of "fashion" and quartz watches they had been producing. They are capable of much more, and lately they have been proving that.

I wonder why don't put a mechanical movement in the lunar pilot, much more authentic to the original? Surely, they could get at least the $$$$ they are asking for the surfboard, probably more.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

FL410 said:


> Yeah, it's kind of sad that they don't have the UHF 262 chrono movement in them. BUT, I believe the reason they don't, is the size issue. I think maybe they finally listened to us about the gigantic size of the other Archive chronos. Unfortunately the 262 chronograph movement would have necessitated this one to be another 44-45mm behemoth, unless they redesigned the whole movement for the subdials to be closer together and to fit into a smaller case. That movement takes up the entire Lunar Pilot case, it wouldn't come close to fitting in this new Surfboard.


262kHz movement fits in a 41mm case, as in this Surveyor chrono model 96b238





Bulova Accutron II Surveyors are 41mm












The 3-hand Accutron II 262kHz retain the 16 beat per second super-smooth sweep second of the big Precisionist, unlike the chronograph versions of Accutron II 262kHz movement, which are 8bps sweep..

Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand:






Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Beat me to it yankeexpress. 

The smaller chrono 262kHz movement is so long out of production I'm guessing they didn't want to muck around with resurrecting it.

BTW, I put my gold/blue Surveyor on a navy blue Hirsch Duke strap with the single-fold Hirsch rose gold deployant (came from the factory with a comfortable but very drab ugly-brown strap). The look really has the watch looking more expensive than it's 'status'.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Maybe, but I was referring to the currently produced 262KHZ movement in the Chronograph C, and the Lunar pilot. I didn’t think about the one in the Surveyor chronograph, which might have been smaller, although maybe still too big as the Surfboard has a dive bezel, and a tachometer scale as well as still being a bit smaller than the surveyor.

Thanks for the info, but I’m well acquainted with the Accutron II line. I have a Lobster, Snorkel, Moonview, Surveyor, and the 96B253, whatever it’s called. I also have a Lunar Pilot, and a Chronograph C. I’ve had the movements out of all of them at one point or another, including pulling the hands and doing a dial swap on the Lunar Pilot. I did buy a Surveyor chronograph, but didn’t really like it so I sent it back. I wish now I would’ve kept it so I could compare the size of the movement against the Archive chronographs.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Need a price alert for these new bulova 98A253 and 98A252 once the price hits an acceptable level.

I'm interested to add them in my collection.


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Can’t wait to see these on people’s wrists. Probably be too late by then though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

It appears that these are now orderable via the Bulova website......for full list price of course. I am going to wait until the price drops.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I’m getting redirected and can’t see it on the bulova website as well. When are these hitting the shelves?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

too solid said:


> I'm getting redirected and can't see it on the bulova website as well. When are these hitting the shelves?


Same in here. Got redirected to intl website where these new arrivals are not available in their listing. Had to use a VPN to see it all.
Perhaps these are aimed for North American market for now.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Same in here. Got redirected to intl website where these new arrivals are not available in their listing. Had to use a VPN to see it all.
> Perhaps these are aimed for North American market for now.


See if these direct links work:

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A251.html

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A252.html

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A253.html

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A254.html


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

tmathes said:


> See if these direct links work:
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A251.html
> 
> ...


noup, redirected to main page. 
They work when I browse through a US VPN.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I found a retailer and placed an online order for a red/black bezel version. I almost went with the orange/blue bezel, but the chrono hand looked a hair off from the pictures I received. That was my deciding factor. Down the line I'm sure I'll grab one. Hoping these go on sale once they mass hit the market.

Here's a quick pic I found from a dealer.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

too solid said:


> I found a retailer and placed an online order for a red/black bezel version. I almost went with the orange/blue bezel, but the chrono hand looked a hair off from the pictures I received. That was my deciding factor. Down the line I'm sure I'll grab one. Hoping these go on sale once they mass hit the market.
> 
> Here's a quick pic I found from a dealer.


Sweet. I'm also aiming for red/black bezel version once the prices are alright, and if wallet allows then also red/blue bezel one too.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone know the lug width? I want to order a strap for this guy.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

They’re on the ‘bay as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

This just in. Screw down crown which I have never had with a quartz. Pretty cool. The watch is a lot nicer in person than any pictures I've seen on the web. It feels much larger than 40.5mm. So far I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Hold the phone, the RIGHT subdial is the running seconds?!?


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Hold the phone, the RIGHT subdial is the running seconds?!?


Correct!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

What’s the lug size? I’d love to get a 18mm Bulova tropic strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Just noticed the case back of these new quartz chronograph. 
Does it need any special tool? and how hard is it to open with...say locking pilars from a toolbox?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

too solid said:


> This just in. Screw down crown which I have never had with a quartz. Pretty cool. The watch is a lot nicer in person than any pictures I've seen on the web. It feels much larger than 40.5mm. So far I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely dial but the pics make this seem like it's as big as the Lunar Pilot. If possible, could you give us what that lug-to-lug measurement is?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

too solid said:


> Correct!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, the sweep second hand is on the right. The Miyota movement I guessed is in it can't be correct then, that movement has it's second hand on the left. I really wonder what movement is in there now.

Out of curiosity, does have a 1/2 second tick to it (unlikely but gotta ask)?


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

tayloreuph said:


> What's the lug size? I'd love to get a 18mm Bulova tropic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

tmathes said:


> Interesting, the sweep second hand is on the right. The Miyota movement I guessed is in it can't be correct then, that movement has it's second hand on the left. I really wonder what movement is in there now.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does have a 1/2 second tick to it (unlikely but gotta ask)?


I made a video showing the ticking action for those that are interested.



http://imgur.com/qacNkOm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

too solid said:


> I made a video showing the ticking action for those that are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Just noticed the case back of these new quartz chronograph.
> Does it need any special tool? and how hard is it to open with...say locking pilars from a toolbox?


to be safe you might need this tool:

https://www.esslinger.com/10-sided-watch-case-back-opener-wrench-spoonz-set-of-8/

or this

https://www.esslinger.com/individual-breitling-case-opening-dies/

If it requires the $80 tool plus the cost of the handle too I'd rather go to a watchmaker instead.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

tmathes said:


> to be safe you might need this tool:
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/10-sided-watch-case-back-opener-wrench-spoonz-set-of-8/
> 
> ...


Thanks for a detailed response. Guess, those folks in Bulova had to come up with creative ideas to make the battery changing difficult for end customer


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Thanks for a detailed response. Guess, those folks in Bulova had to come up with creative ideas to make the battery changing difficult for end customer


I took a closer look at the image on the Bulova web site, it's a 12 sided polygon on the caseback, not 10 sided so those wrenches won't work. The original surfboard chrono had a 12 sided 'nut' on the back hence this watch has the similar design, hence why it's in this watch.

.I did some more searches, there is a 12 sided tool Esslinger and Ofrei sell that would fit the back, it seems to be a common Breitling design since there were a slew of die that were designed for them. Price isn't worth it to me though, we're talking easily $100+ for the tool and handle.

Another suggestion perusing WUS was to use the flat-faced pins that come with a Jaxa-type wrench to open the back but some said that's risky, the tool could slip and mar the caseback. The pins shown for a Bergeon Jaxa wrench indeed have a picture indicating that flat-headed pin is used precisely for these 12-sided casebacks:

https://www.esslinger.com/replacement-pin-for-jaxa-case-wrench-bergeon-2819-each/

I have no idea if a 12-sided socket like used on a car would work. Most of the watchmakers in a discussion on how to open that kind of caseback I found on WUS preferred a Bergeon 5700 tool but unless you're a pro watchmaker so way it would make sense to buy one (try $800+ for one). Horotech makes a similar tool and is cheaper but still costs several hundred $$.

Root around Esslinger's site if you're curious. I was hence how I pieced together how to open the back (along with WUS search).

That style caseback isn't that uncommon though. I have a Longines automatic I bought new 2 yrs. ago that has a similar 12 sided caseback design. Bottom line for me is if I get one of these I'd have to bite the bullet and go to a local jewelry store that has 2 full-time and one part time watchmaker. It might cost me $15-20 but better than a marred case.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Found the WUS thread on opening such critters:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/how-open-cronel-12-sided-decagon-case-back-1443122.html

Our forum moderator chimed in so it's worth a read.

And the Longines I own is shown in this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/longines-case-back-tool-775219.html

Like I said, it's not that unusual to see new watches with this caseback but it does seem to be modern spins on old designs.

Essilnger actually has a page for opening polygon casebacks. Go figure

https://www.esslinger.com/tools-for-polygon-case-backs/


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

tmathes said:


> I took a closer look at the image on the Bulova web site, it's a 12 sided polygon on the caseback, not 10 sided so those wrenches won't work. The original surfboard chrono had a 12 sided 'nut' on the back hence this watch has the similar design, hence why it's in this watch.
> 
> .I did some more searches, there is a 12 sided tool Esslinger and Ofrei sell that would fit the back, it seems to be a common Breitling design since there were a slew of die that were designed for them. Price isn't worth it to me though, we're talking easily $100+ for the tool and handle.
> 
> ...


Won't a rubber ball work? Saw my watchmaker pop open a Breitling useing one, should work on a Bulova shouldn't it?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

wbird said:


> Won't a rubber ball work? Saw my watchmaker pop open a Breitling useing one, should work on a Bulova shouldn't it?


Depends on how tight it is. I've not been able to remove any screw-on caseback on the 1st battery change with the ball (I have a Bergeon one), the factory has them on waaaay too tight. Same went for my Speedmaster, it would not budge with the ball, I had to resort to a wrench. When I put them back on though I do use the ball to tighten it so second time is easier.

We even had a forum member have a caseback on so tight he had to resort to sending it back to Bulova for a battery change That's some torque on his Lunar Pilot, you'd think they're wrenching down like it's a truck tire lug nut:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulovas-service-department-5125009.html


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

tmathes said:


> Depends on how tight it is. I've not been able to remove any screw-on caseback on the 1st battery change with the ball (I have a Bergeon one), the factory has them on waaaay too tight. Same went for my Speedmaster, it would not budge with the ball, I had to resort to a wrench. When I put them back on though I do use the ball to tighten it so second time is easier.
> 
> We even had a forum member have a caseback on so tight he had to resort to sending it back to Bulova for a battery change That's some torque on his Lunar Pilot, you'd think they're wrenching down like it's a truck tire lug nut:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulovas-service-department-5125009.html


Okay I was just going to to my AD and have them change the battery and pressure test it when the battery failed on my Precisionist. But now you made it a challenge like who can open the pickle jar.

Since I spend some time in the gym every week, if I can't pop it open using a rubber ball, I'll take it with me to the gym and find out if any of those guys that I've been working out with can. Not sure how I should train for this, maybe I'll add the winding the weight on a string thing, or the heavy ropes to my routine.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

wbird said:


> Okay I was just going to to my AD and have them change the battery and pressure test it when the battery failed on my Precisionist. But now you made it a challenge like who can open the pickle jar.
> 
> Since I spend some time in the gym every week, if I can't pop it open using a rubber ball, I'll take it with me to the gym and find out if any of those guys that I've been working out with can. Not sure how I should train for this, maybe I'll add the winding the weight on a string thing, or the heavy ropes to my routine.


I'm curious to see exactly where this goes. My moneys on Flung Across The Gym or Accidentally Broke A Mirror

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

The A-15 has landed!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Surfboard 98A254


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

wbird said:


> Okay I was just going to to my AD and have them change the battery and pressure test it when the battery failed on my Precisionist. But now you made it a challenge like who can open the pickle jar.
> 
> Since I spend some time in the gym every week, if I can't pop it open using a rubber ball, I'll take it with me to the gym and find out if any of those guys that I've been working out with can. Not sure how I should train for this, maybe I'll add the winding the weight on a string thing, or the heavy ropes to my routine.


Just use hand tools. If you don't have a socket large enough, any half decent adjustable can get that off. I usually use mine "upright", so if the watch is laying flat upside down, the wrench handle's straight up in the air and I grip the caseback flats with the ends of the wrench.


----------



## spectre6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

dt75 said:


> The A-15 has landed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the strap the current production ones are coming with? Way better looking than what came on the Accu-Swiss run...


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

dt75 said:


> The A-15 has landed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how it compares to the A15 reissues from a couple years ago? I have the PVD version, and I'm wondering how similar they are. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

spectre6000 said:


> Is that the strap the current production ones are coming with? Way better looking than what came on the Accu-Swiss run...


no sir, i took off the OEM tokeep it nice while i ensure i want to keep it


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

tayloreuph said:


> Does anyone know how it compares to the A15 reissues from a couple years ago? I have the PVD version, and I'm wondering how similar they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had all three versions. The black, the limited edition and now the new one. The new one is 42mm but doesn't feel huge compared to the prior versions. Actually, feels better, because the prior versions were smaller but same height, so it was too tall for my comfort. New one distributes the height so I'm more comfortable with it. Also, the hands on the new are not skeletons lie the prior. As you can see in my old limited edition, the hands are different and also reach out father on the dial. I like the hands reach on the new. I also like the all white 1-12 numbers, with the 13-24 a darker shade. Overall, while I definetly appreciate the limited edition homaging the original as close as possible, I prefer the new version.

The pictures I added are the ones I owned and sold. I took one of the black ones and sent it off the Motor City Watch Works to have the case blasted back to a steel color, and the length of the hands painted.

Also, almost forgot...the limited edition was rumored to have a selita movement, but I never confirmed for myself. Not sure what the black version had. The new version says japan movement on the caseback. Obviously a miyota. Has hacking. There is no date function on the dial, and also no ghost date, which is nice. Single crown pull sets the time and thats it. Upper and lower crowns turn the chapter rings. The idea behind the chapter rings is, the the hour pip to your hour hand, minute pip to the minute hand, and from there you get an easy to read 12 hour timer. You can use the hour ring for a second time zone if you want, and the minutes as a dive bezel. It's really versatile and I'm surprised there aren't more watches out there like this. That's one thing I really love abou tthis watch. Bulova reaching WAY back in their archive for some truly unique and historic.

Feel free to ask me about this watch.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

dt75 said:


> I've had all three versions. The black, the limited edition and now the new one. The new one is 42mm but doesn't feel huge compared to the prior versions. Actually, feels better, because the prior versions were smaller but same height, so it was too tall for my comfort. New one distributes the height so I'm more comfortable with it. Also, the hands on the new are not skeletons lie the prior. As you can see in my old limited edition, the hands are different and also reach out father on the dial. I like the hands reach on the new. I also like the all white 1-12 numbers, with the 13-24 a darker shade. Overall, while I definetly appreciate the limited edition homaging the original as close as possible, I prefer the new version.
> 
> The pictures I added are the ones I owned and sold. I took one of the black ones and sent it off the Motor City Watch Works to have the case blasted back to a steel color, and the length of the hands painted.
> 
> ...


Limited Edition model was the only one of the group with an ETA. Others just had the Sellita. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

JP71624 said:


> Limited Edition model was the only one of the group with an ETA. Others just had the Sellita.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Ahh good to know. Thanks for the correction.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

dt75 said:


> Ahh good to know. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


No problem at all. It's not really a big enough deal, if you ask me, but I suppose it "holds a little more value"... Meh. I hope more manufacturers go to Sellita after what ETA (Swatch) is doing to the industry.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## spectre6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

I have the limited one on my wrist now. Thanks for the photos with different bands. The band it comes with does not work for me for a variety of reasons, and I'm trying to figure out what to replace it with.

The movement in the limited editions is stated in the booklet as being a 25 jewel Swiss movement. That makes it most likely an ETA 2824-2. I've read someone stating (without photos) that they've opened the watch and confirmed that it's an ETA. Meanwhile, I found another post elsewhere _with_ photos showing a Sellita SW200-1 (which has 26 jewels). I have ten days to decide whether or not to keep mine (leaning hard to yes so far). After that, I'll probably pop the caseback off to see what's going on in there. Either way, I don't know that I care. I think the ETA would carry more cachet (as has been hinted at above), but the Sellitas actually seem to be slightly better movements right now (not sure if that was the case back in 2014). Given that the two movements are so comparable, I'm mostly concerned with parts and service availability, and I think Sellita will have the edge long term.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

spectre6000 said:


> I have the limited one on my wrist now. Thanks for the photos with different bands. The band it comes with does not work for me for a variety of reasons, and I'm trying to figure out what to replace it with.
> 
> The movement in the limited editions is stated in the booklet as being a 25 jewel Swiss movement. That makes it most likely an ETA 2824-2. I've read someone stating (without photos) that they've opened the watch and confirmed that it's an ETA. Meanwhile, I found another post elsewhere _with_ photos showing a Sellita SW200-1 (which has 26 jewels). I have ten days to decide whether or not to keep mine (leaning hard to yes so far). After that, I'll probably pop the caseback off to see what's going on in there. Either way, I don't know that I care. I think the ETA would carry more cachet (as has been hinted at above), but the Sellitas actually seem to be slightly better movements right now (not sure if that was the case back in 2014). Given that the two movements are so comparable, I'm mostly concerned with parts and service availability, and I think Sellita will have the edge long term.


I opened my limited edition and it was a signed ETA, fwiw. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## spectre6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

That's two ETAs (unless you were the one I read about stating that to be the case) and one Sellita. I also read in an article about the limited edition that it had an Eterna movement (1412 IIRC), but that seems very unlikely... A lot of mis-information out there.

I contacted Bulova re: the movement in the new one, and they told me it's a Miyota 82S6. I had seen that referenced elsewhere, but the movement appears to exist nowhere except this watch. Miyota lists 82S5 and 82S7, but no 82S6. The 82S5 is a standard automatic with a small seconds, and the 82S7 adds a 24 hour dial. Bulova's website says it's automatic (I have no reason to doubt this), heartbeat skeleton (nope), with a sub-second hand (nope again). Those are the complications listed for the 82S5...


----------



## spectre6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

That's two ETAs (unless you were the one I read about stating that to be the case) and one Sellita. I also read in an article about the limited edition that it had an Eterna movement (1412 IIRC), but that seems very unlikely... A lot of mis-information out there.

I contacted Bulova re: the movement in the new one, and they told me it's a Miyota 82S6. I had seen that referenced elsewhere, but the movement appears to exist nowhere except this watch. Miyota lists 82S5 and 82S7, but no 82S6. The 82S5 is a standard automatic with a small seconds, and the 82S7 adds a 24 hour dial. Bulova's website says it's automatic (I have no reason to doubt this), heartbeat skeleton (nope), with a sub-second hand (nope again). Those are the complications listed for the 82S5...


----------



## spectre6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

Here's a movement shop of the AccuSwiss Type A-15. ETA 2824-2 for sure.


----------

